# Soap



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

These are some old pics of some soap I did. We need more pics here! LOL 














I did not like the cake at all.. was not impressed. 






A Show I did. The fast 500.00 I have ever made. The show was only 3 hours. 





[/img]


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow your soaps are beautiful!! I love purple!! Hell my walls are purple LOL


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Great job!  

Irena


----------



## jellyfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, lovely soaps!!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 10, 2007)

Well look at you go!!!!  Awsome looking soap


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Gigi2 (Sep 15, 2007)

Very impressive! Beautiful display~ no wonder your products flew off the shelfs!


----------



## tangled_panda (Sep 15, 2007)

Awesome job!

How in the world do you get your lavender to stay on top of your soap though. . mind sharing   Mine never sticks as well as I want it too. . .


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 15, 2007)

LOve the photo of the soap stack!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

tangled_panda said:
			
		

> Awesome job!
> 
> How in the world do you get your lavender to stay on top of your soap though. . mind sharing   Mine never sticks as well as I want it too. . .



I added it when the soap was fresh, and then I wrapped the saran wrap tight around it.. it kind forced most of the lavender to stick, but some did come off.. 

Thanks Guys!


----------



## pink-north (Sep 18, 2007)

I like the picture of the soap stack. Do you take your own pictures?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah I did take those pics.. They look ok. But thank you Pink!


----------



## ezeriuke (Feb 4, 2010)

did the lavender bleed or you colored it ?


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 4, 2010)

That purple is not from the lavender; the lavender will discolor to a dark brown, better known as 'mouse turds' over here


----------



## honor435 (Feb 10, 2010)

nice soap, please dont take offence, but that purple soap is so pretty and doesnt even  need those lav buds that people just scrape off.


----------



## IanT (Feb 10, 2010)

beautiful soaps!!


----------



## craftgirl08 (Feb 12, 2010)

VERY NICE looking soaps.   Nice and vibrant colors. 

craftgirl08


----------

